# Ice Cream question



## Pooky (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi all - 

Gonna be making some ice cream in a few days and have decided to go for a peanut butter type affair.  I was toying with going for just peanut butter ice cream (i.e completely mixing the peanut butter into the base), but have decided to do a peanut butter and chocolate fudge swirl.

My problem is, even though i've gone for the smoothest peanut butter I could find, I think it's still too heavy for producing a decent swirl.  I was thinking about using a bit of single or double cream as a thinner, but I don't really want to give the peanut butter a texture similar to the ice cream.

So, my question is - what to do?  Can it be melted down like the fudge, or, if not, is there a way of making it "gloopy" enough to swirl properly as opposed to just coagulating at the bottom?

Cheers


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 22, 2003)

Actually, if you heat peanut butter up you can seriously liquify it. Another methood is to add more oil, but that might affect the final product. I would just melt it in a double boiler and try that OR buy those peanut butter chi-ps.


----------

